# Dúvidas sobre o Weatherlink



## mvbueno (19 Fev 2008 às 14:26)

Olá, bom dia a todos! 

Aqui em nossa cidade usamos uma estação da Davis Vantage Pro para aquisição de dados de uma região. Para descarregar esses dados utilizamos o Weatherlink que veio com a estação. Estamos com um certo problema com ela.

Um aluno colocou senha no programa e se mandou. Foi embora! 

Como descubro a senha que ele colocou? Queremos fazer algumas alterações nas unidades e não estamos conseguindo por causa disso.

Obrigado


----------



## Vince (19 Fev 2008 às 15:22)

mvbueno disse:


> Olá, bom dia a todos!
> 
> Aqui em nossa cidade usamos uma estação da Davis Vantage Pro para aquisição de dados de uma região. Para descarregar esses dados utilizamos o Weatherlink que veio com a estação. Estamos com um certo problema com ela.
> 
> ...




Não conheço bem o software, mas isto é o que está no site do WL. Aparentemente dá para recuperar uma password para o email que foi indicado a quando da criação da conta. Se esse email não é vosso mas do aluno e não está sob vosso controlo a única alternativa é contactarem o suporte técnico e explicarem a situação.



> *I forgot my username and/or password. How can I get them back?*
> If you enter an incorrect username and password, there will be a link to an account recovery form where you can have your login information sent to the email address you entered when you created your account.
> 
> Try to Login again. You will see the "Recover" link if you enter the wrong user name or password.
> ...


----------



## mvbueno (19 Fev 2008 às 15:53)

Obrigado pela ajuda Vince


----------

